# Reef rule changes



## Empty Tank (Jan 3, 2008)

I put down several reefs last year using a little poonton barge and became very familiar with the laws regarding this. I have been busy this year and have not had the time to do it. Has there been a change in the thickness of the metal for legal materials? I ran into the third person in a one month period that has told me that the metal must be 1/4" or 1/2". Another guy told me there is a movement to get the private numbers released to the public. 

I went on the county website and could not find any changes. 

Are these just uniformed folks looking for something to talk about or have there been some changes?


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

The Army Corps has proposed some new changes. The RFRA had a meeting a few weeks ago and hosted Bob Turpin who went through the proposal. My understanding is that the RFRA and Turpin have submitted comments against the changes but there has been no anouncement of a final decision. 

The proposed changes did include an increase in metal thickness and reef weight. I do not remember anything about releasing the numbers but may have missed that part.


----------

